# I created a guarantee chart



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

This is for San Diego, only.

I sent this to [email protected] to see if I had it right, based on the email they sent me, and she said it was correct. This chart is easily duplicated in word ( in order to modify it according to your region ) , the app I used to make it.

Oscar


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Only one question if I plan to track closely my eligibility for guarantees. The one trip per hour deal...do they go by when you accept, when you start the ride, or when you complete the ride? For example, I accept a ride at 8:50, arrive at 8:57, and complete the ride at 9:10. Which hour does that ride go on...8-9 or 9-10? I assume they're looking at each full hour block for the 50 minutes online...8-9, 9-10, 10-11, etc.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Only one question if I plan to track closely my eligibility for guarantees. The one trip per hour deal...do they go by when you accept, when you start the ride, or when you complete the ride? For example, I accept a ride at 8:50, arrive at 8:57, and complete the ride at 9:10. Which hour does that ride go on...8-9 or 9-10? I assume they're looking at each full hour block for the 50 minutes online...8-9, 9-10, 10-11, etc.


One period starts at 6 AM and ends at 5 PM. Another period starts at 5 PM and ends at midnight. The third and last period begins at midnight and ends at 6 AM.

Friday and Saturday night extend the end of the 5 PM period to 3 AM and pushback the beginning of the next period to 3 AM (making it only last 3 hours to 6 AM).

Your trips per hour average and acceptance rate reset at the end of a period and beginning of a new one.

If you worked from 8 AM to 11 AM, you need to have 3 trips or more to be paid the guaranteed rate for those three hours. If you only did 2 trips, then you only get paid 80% of the fare for those two trips.

If you worked from 3 PM to 9 PM, then you are working two periods. You need to do at least two trips between 3 PM and 5 PM to be paid the guarantee on those two hours, and then at least four trips between 5 PM and 9 PM to be paid the guarantee. on those four hours. The fact that you worked from 3 PM to 9 PM non-stop doesn't make it one period. The periods result in a reset of your trips per hour average and your acceptance rate even if you stay online as the clock passes 6 AM, 5 PM, and midnight (or 3 AM Saturday and Sunday mornings).


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> One period starts at 6 AM and ends at 5 PM. Another period starts at 5 PM and ends at midnight. The third and last period begins at midnight and ends at 6 AM.
> 
> Friday and Saturday night extend the end of the 5 PM period to 3 AM and pushback the beginning of the next period to 3 AM (making it only last 3 hours to 6 AM).
> 
> ...


But besides that, it's really easy to understand!


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

I think you missed what was asked. If you accept a trip at 8:57 arrive and start trip at 9:05, in what hour does this trip belong?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> I think you missed what was asked. If you accept a trip at 8:57 arrive and start trip at 9:05, in what hour does this trip belong?


8:57


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> I think you missed what was asked. If you accept a trip at 8:57 arrive and start trip at 9:05, in what hour does this trip belong?


Look at the timestamp on your invoice for that trip.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

So if you decide to do one more hour, and it gets to about 45 past the hour without a trip then it's best to log off if no trips for hour will drop your avg below the 1 trip per hour requirement?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> I think you missed what was asked. If you accept a trip at 8:57 arrive and start trip at 9:05, in what hour does this trip belong?


It's averaged, so the question is moot.


----------



## YellowAntennaBall (Sep 21, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> This is for San Diego, only.
> 
> I sent this to uber partners to see if I had it right, based on the email they sent me, and she said it was correct. This chart is easily duplicated in word ( in order to modify it according to your region ) , the app I used to make it.
> 
> Oscar


Great idea, Thank you. I like your chart and made one for myself.

Your chart should probably have purple on Sunday from Midnight to 3AM not friday.

Change your chart so that Monday is the first day of the week to coincide with Uber payment calendar and Sunday is last day and it will flow better.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If you worked from 8 AM to 11 AM, you need to have 3 trips or more to be paid the guaranteed rate for those three hours. If you only did 2 trips, then you only get paid 80% of the fare for those two trips.


Thanks for all that info...it's great. Not that I'm really banking on getting any/many guarantees anyways because I won't be turning off Lyft to try for Uber's nearly impossible to achieve standards.

Your one sentence (quoted above) has me wondering, and maybe I'm reading it wrong. Are you saying that if I'm logged on from 8am to 11am, and miss the guarantee requirements for one of those hours, I won't get any guaranteed money for the two hours that I did meet the requirements? You say "only get paid 80% of the fare for the two trips", insinuating that that one missed hour negates the other hours where guarantee requirements were met.

Thanks again!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Thanks for all that info...it's great. Not that I'm really banking on getting any/many guarantees anyways because I won't be turning off Lyft to try for Uber's nearly impossible to achieve standards.
> 
> Your one sentence (quoted above) has me wondering, and maybe I'm reading it wrong. Are you saying that if I'm logged on from 8am to 11am, and miss the guarantee requirements for one of those hours, I won't get any guaranteed money for the two hours that I did meet the requirements? You say "only get paid 80% of the fare for the two trips", insinuating that that one missed hour negates the other hours where guarantee requirements were met.
> 
> Thanks again!


If you fail to meet the requirements from the start of an Uber period to an end of an Uber period, none of the hours in that period get paid a guarantee.

For example, one of the Uber periods begins at 6 AM and ends at 5 pm. Let's say you worked from 7 AM to 10 AM, and took 4 trips, but you get five requests and only accepted 4. Ah crap, you failed to accept 90% of your request. So you go off and do other things and go back on line at 2 PM and work until 5 PM. You get four pings, accept them all. You think you should be guaranteed the rate for your 2 PM to 5 PM shift, but you accept that you wont get it for your 7 AM to 10 AM work because you know you missed one ping during that shift. Uber on the other hand see you put in 6 hours, did 8 trips, but only accepted 8 of 9 pings for an acceptance rate of only 89% during the entire Uber period of 6 AM to 5 PM. That's below 90%. You don't get guaranteed rate paid for ANY of those 6 hours. All you get is your cut of the fares of the trips you did take.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

The time stamp for a ride is taken at the moment you accept a ping. You can check this out in your app "recent trips"


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If you fail to meet the requirements from the start of an Uber period to an end of an Uber period, none of the hours in that period get paid a guarantee.
> 
> For example, one of the Uber periods begins at 6 AM and ends at 5 pm. Let's say you worked from 7 AM to 10 AM, and took 4 trips, but you get five requests and only accepted 4. Ah crap, you failed to accept 90% of your request. So you go off and do other things and go back on line at 2 PM and work until 5 PM. You get four pings, accept them all. You think you should be guaranteed the rate for your 2 PM to 5 PM shift, but you accept that you wont get it for your 7 AM to 10 AM work because you know you missed one ping during that shift. Uber on the other hand see you put in 6 hours, did 8 trips, but only accepted 8 of 9 pings for an acceptance rate of only 89% during the entire Uber period of 6 AM to 5 PM. That's below 90%. You don't get guaranteed rate paid for ANY of those 6 hours. All you get is your cut of the fares of the trips you did take.


Well, I don't know how I paid any guarantee this week, because I know I didn't have a trip per hour for every hour I was logged on, no matter what time frames it fell under. I guess I'll take my huge $21 and run with it, 'cause I ain't likely to see another penny of guarantee! I'll still come up with my own chart to track it this week, but only so I know what I'm giving up and how far off by not ignoring Lyft at the opportunity of chasing an Uber bone.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Well, I don't know how I paid any guarantee this week, because I know I didn't have a trip per hour for every hour


Why are people still saying this?

It's an AVERAGE of one trip per hour. You do not have to do a trip every hour.

If between 6 AM and 5 PM you worked from 7 AM to 10 AM, and also worked from 2 PM to 5 PM, then you worked 6 hours in that Uber period. To average at least one trip per hour you just need 6 trips. All 6 trips could have occurred between 7 AM and 8 AM and the other 5 hours had ZERO trips. The average still meets the requirement even when having 5 hours where you did no trips.

If you got paid for only one, or only a few of your hours, it's probably because while you were working an Uber period ended and a new Uber period started, and you got paid for one or a few hours of one of the periods but nothing from the other period.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Why *I* am saying is this is because I didn't *average *1 Uber ride per hour due to there being an Uber car on every corner last weekend. Examples:

Friday, 9-January:
Online between 2:15-5pm, only one ride accepted/completed. Between 5pm-3am, online most of the time (all but 15 minutes maybe), accepted and no-showed a ride at 5:39pm, accepted and was cancelled on at 12:23am (paid $5), and first ride accepted/completed was 12:35am. That's a gap bigger than my ex-wife's there, so didn't meet the guarantee requirements for those two time blocks. Wasn't online past 3am.

Saturday, 10-January:
Went online around 4pm, first ride request/accepted at 7:50pm. No need to go further. Wasn't online past 3am.

Sunday, 11-January:
Online at 11:15am, first ride accepted/completed at 2:48pm. Did get the ride per hour between 5pm and when I went offline at 6:50, but my average for those two hours was over the $10/hr guarantee for off-peak hours. No payout there. Went offline for the night.

Uber has some shady math, so it's no wonder that I can't figure it out. Somewhere in their they see over an hour of guarantee, but beats the shit out of me as to where it is.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Good luck with that. Getting paid $20 for doing a $3.00 job


----------

